# Chicago Open?



## KevinK (Nov 25, 2009)

I am thinking about arranging a competition in the Chicago-land area. It would be at <del>Arlington Heights Memorial Library</del>Thomas Middle School. It is about a 20 minute drive from O'Hare airport. It would probably be on <del>January or February</del> February 6. I would like to know how many people would come and what day would be best to hold it.
-Kevin Kapinos
Edit: Until I learn how to edit the HTML of this, you'll have to stare at my <del> tags.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

I would come, I don't plan that far ahead. So right now any day would work.


----------



## JackJ (Nov 25, 2009)

That would work, could we make it around the Valintines Day weekend? I will be in the area and would volunteer to judge. BTW, Kevin, we met at Cubetcha 2009.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2009)

Clock and I am there.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

Check me. I can help if you want. Probably before school starts would be preferable, but whatever


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm there. (as long as it isn't on the days of ISSMA)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 26, 2009)

NO not in jan or feb thats when indianas open is sposed to happen.
going from what mike said


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Why isn't two comps in one month ok?


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd come. Something is being planned for Indiana, so you might want to coordinate with Mike Hughey before setting a final date. Two competitions in one month is fine...


----------



## JackJ (Nov 26, 2009)

What weekend is it supposed to take place?


----------



## Carson (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't see a problem with this and the Indiana contest clashing as long as there are a few weeks between them. You can't have TOO many contests...


----------



## TemurAmir (Nov 26, 2009)

I can come if its on a weekend, preferably Sunday.

EDIT:Saturday's probably better for most people (i go to church too) but I have Saturday school that i have to go to. I might be able to skip that though


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 26, 2009)

Finally! YAY! Please make it a sunday. Not Saturday, SUNDAY!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Finally! YAY! Please make it a saturday. Not Sunday, SATURDAY!



Fixed


I won't be able to do anything on sunday, although I'm just one person.


----------



## KevinK (Nov 26, 2009)

I wasn't aware of the next Indiana one. I don't have anything finalized yet, so I'll just make sure that there is some space between this competition and Mike's competition. I will probably attend the Indiana one, too; if there was a thread about it, then I must have missed it.

For those of you who are asking it to be on a Sunday or Saturday, I'm sorry but Saturday would probably be the most probable date for it to be. When I go to competitions, I usually get back home at about 11:30, and I like not having to wake up at 6:00 the next morning for school, and I'm sure that many people would agree with me. It would probably be a Saturday rather than a Sunday.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, and some people go to church(please dont flame), so it probably would be best on Saturday.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 26, 2009)

I can be Saturday IF its still winter break. I have some high school entrance exams on a Saturday, lets just hope its not the same on as the comp.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Which Saturday then? There are 8 Saturdays in two months.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Which Saturday then? There are 16 Saturdays in two months.



Math fail!

I would say for a place like Chicago, you don't have to worry about enough people showing up.


----------



## KevinK (Nov 26, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I would say for a place like Chicago, you don't have to worry about enough people showing up.



Well, then do you think that I should get the room in the library that can contain a maximum of 90 people or the one with a maximum of 200 people? The difference is $10 for 90 people or $75 for 200 people, so it makes a big difference which room I decide to use.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL fail. But yeah, I would expect Chicago to have alot of cubers.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 26, 2009)

oh hahah someone told me at some point that it was a bad idea


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 26, 2009)

I might come. It all depends on what the University of Chicago says on December 15th...


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## KevinK (Nov 26, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I dont know, but I think it would be better to have it in Downtown Chicago. MSI perhaps? Not only would more people be able to attend, but more visitors would see us. That would be cool. Don't know about prices though. Does the WCA count as a non-profit organization?
> 
> http://www.msichicago.org/about-the-museum/host-an-event/spaces/



These are the prices. You want a competition at the Museum of Science and Industry? I'm not paying...


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nevermind....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Nevermind....



Haha. I would go with the 200 capacity room. Your going to have about 20-30 competitors, but they will probably bring people with them. So your talking about 60-120, and even if only 80 people show up an overcrowded room isn't very comfortable


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

And its not like every table is going to have 4 people lol


----------



## KevinK (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm a bit reluctant at spending $75. I might be able to gt the cafeteria at my school for free; that would probably result in a very low if any entrance fee. Would anyone rather pay more for the library or would you all be fine with the cafeteria if I can get it?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Which Saturday then? There are 8 Saturdays in two months.



Except for this January, it has 5, so there's actually 9. Double fail!


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I'm a bit reluctant at spending $75. I might be able to gt the cafeteria at my school for free; that would probably result in a very low if any entrance fee. Would anyone rather pay more for the library or would you all be fine with the cafeteria if I can get it?



I don't think its necessary. If you can get 20 people at $10 per person and +1 per event, it is ok.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 26, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit reluctant at spending $75. I might be able to gt the cafeteria at my school for free; that would probably result in a very low if any entrance fee. Would anyone rather pay more for the library or would you all be fine with the cafeteria if I can get it?
> ...


I would guess there would be more than 20 people, past midwest comps are about 40-50. $10 per person +1$ per event seems a little high.


----------



## darthyody (Nov 26, 2009)

I can come if it is on a weekend, I don't know yet if I will have classes next semester or not. If I don't have school, any day of the week works as well.


----------



## KevinK (Nov 26, 2009)

I just e-mailed my school principal to see if I could use the cafeteria. I think that planning the competition would be easier if it was at my school rather than the library because I'm at school more often than I'm at the library. As for the date of the competition, I could hold it on January 2, January 9, January 30, February 6, or February 20. I'm not free any other Saturdays in January or February. If that conflicts with the upcoming Indiana Open, then I could move it back into March, but it would have to be the end of March during spring break. I have a very busy schedule...


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 26, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I just e-mailed my school principal to see if I could use the cafeteria. I think that planning the competition would be easier if it was at my school rather than the library because I'm at school more often than I'm at the library. As for the date of the competition, I could hold it on January 2, January 9, January 30, February 6, or February 20. I'm not free any other Saturdays in January or February. If that conflicts with the upcoming Indiana Open, then I could move it back into March, but it would have to be the end of March during spring break. I have a very busy schedule...


The 9th would be nice, PM me if you need any help organizing.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 26, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I'm a bit reluctant at spending $75. I might be able to gt the cafeteria at my school for free; that would probably result in a very low if any entrance fee. Would anyone rather pay more for the library or would you all be fine with the cafeteria if I can get it?




If you're not willing to put down a little money in advance you shouldn't be organizing a tournament. That being said, charging $5 to compete would easily reimburse you for the room. Make sure you double check with your library about charging though. Some don't like non-free events.

You'll have KOII's support if you throw this. We've been looking for a Chicago tournament for quite some time. Contact us via our website (link in my signature) if you'd like our help.


----------



## KevinK (Nov 26, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit reluctant at spending $75. I might be able to gt the cafeteria at my school for free; that would probably result in a very low if any entrance fee. Would anyone rather pay more for the library or would you all be fine with the cafeteria if I can get it?
> ...



I was looking at the library's use of meeting room policy, and it says that "the Library welcomes the use of its meeting rooms for
civic, cultural, educational and public information meetings of groups based in Arlington Heights, or groups which have a significant number of Arlington Heights participants." I wouldn't exactly say that the WCA has a significant number of Arlington Heights participants. I e-mailed my school principal yesterday to ask if we could have the cafeteria for the tournament. He replied saying that we could work something out to have a registration fee to be used to pay someone from the school to supervise the event to make sure that everything gets cleaned up, set-up goes smoothly, no one goes around the school to trash random rooms, etc. He said that he would be happy to have the competition at school. I think that it would also be easier to organize if it was at my school, too.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 27, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I e-mailed my school principal yesterday to ask if we could have the cafeteria for the tournament. He replied saying that we could work something out to have a registration fee to be used to pay someone from the school to supervise the event to make sure that everything gets cleaned up, set-up goes smoothly, no one goes around the school to trash random rooms, etc. He said that he would be happy to have the competition at school. I think that it would also be easier to organize if it was at my school, too.


A registration fee could also go towards prizes, supplies, etc.

At least some of the Chattahoochee competitions were in a cafeteria, and as far as I know/remember, that worked out pretty well. So no objections to a cafeteria being a venue 



iSpinz said:


> I would expect Chicago to have alot of cubers.


There are at least 15 or so in the area registered on CubingUSA... http://cubingusa.com/cubers.php And I bet we could get Toby to come.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2009)

You need lots of room. A room that holds 200 people will probably be really tight - it would be better if you can get bigger. I say that because the most recent Indiana Open had 49 competitors, and that room was supposed to hold more than 200 people, and it was cramped until we opened the side room up. And you might beat that in Chicago - it seems like there's real pent-up demand for a competition there.

A cafeteria would be great - I loved Chattahoochee!

I still need to go over possible dates for Indiana with the KOII team, and run it by Tyson. It will be sometime next week before I can tell you what dates we're looking at, but we are currently thinking January or February.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 28, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > I just e-mailed my school principal to see if I could use the cafeteria. I think that planning the competition would be easier if it was at my school rather than the library because I'm at school more often than I'm at the library. As for the date of the competition, I could hold it on January 2, January 9, January 30, February 6, or February 20. I'm not free any other Saturdays in January or February. If that conflicts with the upcoming Indiana Open, then I could move it back into March, but it would have to be the end of March during spring break. I have a very busy schedule...
> ...


----------



## JackJ (Nov 29, 2009)

Any new news if this is going to happen, Kevin?


----------



## KevinK (Nov 30, 2009)

JackJ said:


> Any new news if this is going to happen, Kevin?



It probably will, but I'm going to have to work out a day with my school's principal to see when this could be. I'm going to talk to him on Wednesday to see when this could be. So I'll probably update this on Wednesday.

On another topic, there is a stage in the cafeteria that is about three feet high. Would you guys prefer to have room for about 8 timers on the stage with scramblers behind them or room for as many as we can get on the floor of the cafeteria?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think we'll need more than 8 timers. Stage should be fine if that will leave room on the floor.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll most likely come if I'm free that weekend. My parents will probably say yes as long as I don't have to do anything else.


----------



## joey (Nov 30, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> I'll most likely come if I'm free that weekend. My parents will probably say yes as long as I don't have to do anything else.


Like YO and stuff...


----------



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you have a WCA Delegate in mind?


----------



## KevinK (Dec 1, 2009)

JackJ said:


> Do you have a WCA Delegate in mind?





JBCM627 said:


> I'd come. Something is being planned for Indiana, so you might want to coordinate with Mike Hughey before setting a final date. Two competitions in one month is fine...


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 1, 2009)

KevinK said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a WCA Delegate in mind?
> ...



Bryan will probably come as well. I know he's been saying for a long time that he wants a competition in Chicago.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

KevinK said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > Any new news if this is going to happen, Kevin?
> ...



Your school sounds just like mine, except my principal postpones the competition until spring.

Oh, and I'll probably be bringing about 5 people (3 competitors), although this is presuming it's a day I can go.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 1, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > JackJ said:
> ...



Yup, as long as it works with my schedule (work, and if there's other Minnesota competitions)

Hopefully stuff gets scheduled soon. The longer the notice, the cheaper the flights (or Megabus). It's also driveable, but if I was going to be the delegate, I'd want to get "storm-proof" transportation.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm going to give my principal information on this tomorrow; is there any information yet on when the Indiana competition will be? I'll make sure that I can work out at least two dates so that we don't end up with the competition on the same day. I'm leaning towards January 30, February 6, or February 20. I'm interested if the KOII people and/or Bryan can attend on those days.
I also want to know about timers. I have one timer with the data port and one stackmat, but no display. So Bryan/KOII people, would you guys be able to bring timers and displays and if so, should I get one or two extra?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 2, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I'm going to give my principal information on this tomorrow; is there any information yet on when the Indiana competition will be? I'll make sure that I can work out at least two dates so that we don't end up with the competition on the same day. I'm leaning towards January 30, February 6, or February 20. I'm interested if the KOII people and/or Bryan can attend on those days.
> I also want to know about timers. I have one timer with the data port and one stackmat, but no display. So Bryan/KOII people, would you guys be able to bring timers and displays and if so, should I get one or two extra?



I have 8 timers and 5 displays.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 2, 2009)

KOII has 6 displays and >6 timers.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> It's also driveable, but if I was going to be the delegate, I'd want to get "storm-proof" transportation.



Lol you're gonna need "storm-proof" transportation because Chicago weather is ridiculous! You don't know if it's gonna be bright and sunny or a complete blizzard...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

January 30th is the only possible date of those you mentioned that we might have one in Indiana. But I know Shaden can't make it that day, so we'll probably be going later than yours.

And we will almost certainly try to make it up for Chicago, as long as we don't have a schedule conflict.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 2, 2009)

I could probably come. not sure tho. i would say host it in january. and im the one who hosted cubetcha. I was blind cubing next to you. and i would help judge and scramble if needed


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 2, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I'm leaning towards January 30, February 6, or February 20. I'm interested if the KOII people and/or Bryan can attend on those days.


Right now I have nothing planned for any of those weekends.



KevinK said:


> KOII people, would you guys be able to bring timers and displays and if so, should I get one or two extra?


Assuming a major snowstorm doesn't prevent people from coming, I think the 6+5 displays/timers mentioned above is plenty.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 2, 2009)

I live in Indiana and if there's no conflict with a possible Indiana competition, I'd like to go and would be willing to volunteer also (but I can't guarantee.)


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 2, 2009)

I can most likely come if it is not Jan 30th. I think i will be at a Toronto competition that weekend.


----------



## RDT96 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would LOVE to go to the Chicago open. Just as long as it's NOT the last saturday of January!


----------



## RDT96 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anytime but the last saturday in January!


----------



## RDT96 (Dec 2, 2009)

Which saturday are you thinking of?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm available for any of those dates.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'm available for any of those dates.



I thought you told me you couldn't make January 30?

Anyway, it sounds like they're having a competition in Canada that day, so probably neither Chicago nor Indiana should go for that date. It was a bummer when we clashed with them last time - I was hoping some Canadians might attend.

Dave, any other upcoming Canadian competitions we should know about?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anyway, it sounds like they're having a competition in Canada that day, so probably neither Chicago nor Indiana should go for that date. It was a bummer when we clashed with them last time - I was hoping some Canadians might attend.
> 
> Dave, any other upcoming Canadian competitions we should know about?



Yeah, it is always a lot of fun when we get a mix of us together. Detroit was great for that. 

I can say that i am in the early stages of securing the venue for the 30th of January, so it is not definite yet. I need to get out to see the room, as it is one we have not used before. But if it is a go, then it would be the only competition in Canada for that time period. We wouldn't have another until probably March at the earliest. 

Mind you, i am speaking strictly about Toronto. Vancouver could be different, but i think it is farther away, geographically speaking, that it would not really affect turn out (except mine).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > I'm available for any of those dates.
> ...



It would definitely be much easier on my schedule if it was earlier in January, but Jan 23rd is the only date I'm definitely not available. I'll make due with whatever you pick as long as it doesn't clash with Jan 23rd or March 13th.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Okay, that's great - March 13th would be impossible for me anyway, and I'll just make sure we don't use January 23rd either.


----------



## RDT96 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Is there a confirmed date for this yet?


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2009)

If there was, don't you think he would have said so?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 4, 2009)

If this is on the 30th, it will be the same day as the Washington DC Open. Hopefully the attendance of each will not be affected too much if that is the case.


----------



## Crazycuber (Dec 4, 2009)

Um... I've really been planning ahead..
Im going to the New Zealand open this year so probably wont show up.


----------



## KevinK (Dec 4, 2009)

I talked with the principal today. There are already things happening at school on January 30 and February 20, so we decided on February 6. Sorry if this doesn't work for someone, but that was the best day that fit with my schedule and the school's schedule.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't go, but good luck running this! I will be there in spirit.


----------



## Boz (Dec 4, 2009)

"hopes to get sent on a business trip to chicago office on said date"


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Is there a place to pre register? What's the name of the school? What part of Chicago?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 4, 2009)

Calm down there, it's still in the planning phase..


----------



## KevinK (Dec 4, 2009)

No website up yet, but I'm sure that there will be soon. The school is Thomas Middle School in Arlington Heights, IL, which is about 20-30 minutes away from O'Hare Airport in Chicago. At least that's what Google Maps said.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 4, 2009)

KevinK said:


> No website up yet, but I'm sure that there will be soon.



Kevin, did you get the email I sent you?

If you need a website, I can set one up for you to edit.


----------



## Boz (Dec 4, 2009)

KevinK said:


> No website up yet, but I'm sure that there will be soon. The school is Thomas Middle School in Arlington Heights, IL, which is about 20-30 minutes away from O'Hare Airport in Chicago. At least that's what Google Maps said.



funny (probably to me only) i trade on the floor on cme (chicago mercatile exchange) from amsterdam and my guy in chicago is called Kevin.... must be popular there, me" "i pay 54 on the dec 150 153 call spread". Kevin " wait, wait, you're filled" lol kevin i knew you'd fill me


----------



## KevinK (Dec 4, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > No website up yet, but I'm sure that there will be soon.
> ...



Yes, I got it. Sorry that I didn't tell tell you that it was me email account--I misinterpreted your comment. As for the website, you can just send me the HTML source and I can edit it like that, if you'd like.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll be attending & will most likely bring another competitor.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too, and I will bring a friend!
Chicago comps up!
Tell a friend!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2009)

no date yet?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 6, 2009)

If this comp happens I will bring a friend


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 6, 2009)

KevinK said:


> I talked with the principal today. There are already things happening at school on January 30 and February 20, *so we decided on February 6*. Sorry if this doesn't work for someone, but that was the best day that fit with my schedule and the school's schedule.



To answer those who were asking the date.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2009)

Um, im guessing thats a no. (meaning there is no set date yet)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Um, im guessing thats a no. (meaning there is no set date yet)



February 6


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Um, im guessing thats a no. (meaning there is no set date yet)
> ...



Wca?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 6, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



READ THE THREAD!


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 6, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



SORRY


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 7, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



:fp:fpfail


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 7, 2009)

really exciting news. I really hope I can come.


----------



## Carson (Dec 21, 2009)

Facebook Event
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=213120877883&ref=mf


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2009)

Can we figure out a way to force Phil Thomas to show up?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Can we figure out a way to force Phil Thomas to show up?



Surely he'll show, won't he? It's too close for him not to be there.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Can we figure out a way to force Phil Thomas to show up?
> ...



Two rounds of 2x2 might entice him.


----------



## Carson (Dec 23, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I'm sure we can get him there... all we need are:

3 ski masks
1 roll of duck tape
1 large burlap sack
3 socks
3 bars of soap
and ~15 zip ties


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 23, 2009)

Carson said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


And his address.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 23, 2009)

Or a shiny new 2x2 and a string long enough to reach from Arlington Heights to West Lafayette. 

But ya if Phil comes I'll buy him dinner (within reason). Make it known.


----------

